# I would LOVE it if someone more talented than me....



## TIlly and Charlie (Jan 22, 2006)

could make me a banner and avatar of my babies. I have made something but it's not very good and as I only have word and paint I am VERY limited as to what I can do

I have loads of pictures of them......


This is Tilly Rose










This is Charlie and Tilly sleeping










The boy on the left is my Charlie (I wouldnt want the boy on the right on a banner as its my friends cat Bertie who is Charlies brother)










Here is another one of Charlie










Another 2 of Tilly



















and another of them together











THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP 

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , you've got pretty kitties, I'll see what I can do if no one else is interested.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to make you a sig & avy! :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Actually, Des, I've already made one, all I have to do is upload it later tonight. :lol: But you can still make one. That way, the member can change sigs every once in a while.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, catlover you didn't say anything, I told her I was going to do it and so I just uploaded the sig and avvy today. Hope you like them!


















Please also upload them to your own gallery, so I can take them out of mine, thanks!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry I didn't know you already made them. But, if you don't mind, I'd still like to show TIlly & Charlie the ones I made incase down the line, if they want to use a different siggy/avatar they have access to these. BTW, you did an AMAZING job, Des!!!!!! Way to go!  

Avatar:









Signature:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks catlover, but I don't think that she can have two animated ones at the same time because I think it is against the rules, but they are still good. She can pick and choose whatever she wants.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the sig you made Des!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Heather!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Thanks catlover, but I don't think that she can have two animated ones at the same time because I think it is against the rules, but they are still good. She can pick and choose whatever she wants.


No she can't have to animated ones at the same time, but, we can combine your siggy into mine and add your avatar to mine and it's in one animation.


----------



## TIlly and Charlie (Jan 22, 2006)

I thought I had posted a reply but it seems to have disappeared

THANK YOU BOTH SOOOOOOO MUCH Both of you have done a fantastic job and I love all of them

I think its only fair to use one of each and then swap them around every month. 

Both of you keep up the good work and Tilly and Charlie would like to send you both special furry hugs and kisses for making them look so fabulous 

Alice
xoxox


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Your welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

catlover_2004 said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks catlover, but I don't think that she can have two animated ones at the same time because I think it is against the rules, but they are still good. She can pick and choose whatever she wants.
> ...


Catlover, I'm not talking about that. The ones that you made, she cannot have both of them together is what I'm saying.

You're welcome Alice!  Please also save the avatar to your own computer so I can delete it from my gallery, thanks!


----------

